# Audio only streaming receiver advice



## CoAstroGeek (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Folks,
I'm finally getting around to setting up the sound system in my bedroom. When I built the place, I had intended to put in a full A/V system, and pulled wires to accomodate this - COAX & ethernet to the space for the receiver, and wire pulled for 4 in-ceiling speakers in the bedroom and two in the adjacent bathroom. I have decent 6" & 8" in-ceiling speakers waiting to be installed. 

I've since decided that I don't want a TV in the bedroom, so just an audio system. Not looking for high volume/high performance. More like background music Bedroom is roughly 300 ft^2, carpeted, high ceiling. But I want to be able to stream my music collection from my Plex server, and maybe Pandora or such. This has worked well for my main HT setup via a 1st gen Roku into an Onkyo receiver. But it requires a TV monitor to navigate, which I don't intend to have.

I've been looking at the Onkyo TX-8050 (http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004UR486G...TF8&colid=149EYKO7QOFKR&coliid=I1V3C5MQ6WKVUR) which has built in network capability. But not sure it will do the Plex server. And honestly, it's at the top end of what I'd consider spending for this system. Have also thought about a non-networked receiver with another Roku controlled via the android app. Haven't used the android app to know how well that will work without a monitor though.

Any thoughts? To summarize:

- low budget
- two rooms (4 speakers in room A, 2 speakers in room B) Wouldn't break my heart to lose room B, but I have the speakers & the wire is in place 
- streaming audio (Plex and other)
- no video


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Www.sonos.com

Streams all the music on earth.


----------

